# Cadeau Back Home



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Cadeau went to Waynesburg PA this weekend to show. I let him go with a handler who is a friend from our conformation class. I was reluctant to let him go, but this was a big show and we had the chance to pick up some points. I wasn't going to be able to take him myself because we are in the middle of trying to move out of our rental townhouse into our new home here in Maryland. But our friend offered to show him and I decided it might be good for all of us if he got some more expert handling in the ring. I am hoping he has learned how to do it, so that when I show him the next time we both can do better. rayer: Anyway, he got Winners Dog on Friday and took reserve to some stiff competition both Saturday and Sunday. I don't have any show pictures yet. But I have some pics of him when he got home. Actually, I took them of his bathing and grooming process tonight as we had to bathe all the show products out of his coat tonight. 

This one is before the bath. He is barking at me. 
[attachment=38509:CadeauBackHome1.JPG]

These are the windblown under the hairdryer look. 
[attachment=38511:CadeauBackHome3.JPG]
[attachment=38510:CadeauBackHome2.JPG]


This is just before he tried to eat the lense on the camera. 
[attachment=38513:CadeauBackHome5.JPG]

This is our tired boy. 
[attachment=38512:CadeauBackHome4.JPG]


He is thrilled to be home, but tired and we are thrilled to have him. :tender: Well, most of us are thrilled. Cameo was hoping he could stay wherever we left him. :hysteric:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a handsome little boy you have there. Congratulations on Friday's show. :aktion033: What part of Maryland are you in? I'm originally from Baltimore and my mom lived in Westminster for quite some time before she moved to Greece.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That is one GORGEOUS boy :wub: . Sarah


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Awww he is such a little cutie.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

There is that beautiful baby!!!!! I am so glad to hear he did well in the show and he is at home!!!!! Love the last pic where he is all tuckered out and sleeping soundly!!!!! Carina, I know you are so happy to have him home!!!!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

He's gorgeous :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Cadeau is a very beautiful boy. :wub: Paul did a great job I see, congrats on your point and reserve! I look forward to seeing Cadeau and you all again very soon.. Poor Cameo, at least she got a weekend vacation.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

his coat is so THICK looking!!
you are doing an amazing job with it!
I'm glad you got into your new house.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

:aktion033: YEAH for Cadeau and you. I am glad for you it was a swift and happy trip for him. He looks GREAT! I wish him and you many more winning shows in the future.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :wub: How proud are you! He is really lovely Carina! Beautiful crystal white boy! :wub: :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations! That's wonderful and you must be so proud. He's a very beautiful boy


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

He is so handsome! :smheat:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Congrats, he's stunning


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments. We really are proud of him. I was so relieved that he seemed to have a good time with our friend Paul and his wife. They show/breed Pomeranians and he had a good time playing with the little fox dogs. They have thought about adding a Maltese to their family as well and Cadeau did a good job as ambassdor of the breed. They are still thinking about it despite finding the show grooming of a Maltese a challenge. :sweatdrop: 

QUOTE (deblddo @ Jun 23 2008, 02:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595418


> What a handsome little boy you have there. Congratulations on Friday's show. :aktion033: What part of Maryland are you in? I'm originally from Baltimore and my mom lived in Westminster for quite some time before she moved to Greece.[/B]


We moved from Georgia to Montgomery County Maryland last summer. Our new house is in Germantown. I will post pictures of it when it is ours. I have been somewhat reluctant to until it all goes through as I don't want to jinx it. 

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jun 23 2008, 05:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595434


> There is that beautiful baby!!!!! I am so glad to hear he did well in the show and he is at home!!!!! Love the last pic where he is all tuckered out and sleeping soundly!!!!! Carina, I know you are so happy to have him home!!!![/B]


 I love that one, too. I know he looks funny in his wraps, but I have gotten so used to them I find them cute. Still, I love looking at him when his show coat is long and flowing. :wub: 

QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Jun 23 2008, 12:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595521


> Cadeau is a very beautiful boy. :wub: Paul did a great job I see, congrats on your point and reserve! I look forward to seeing Cadeau and you all again very soon.. Poor Cameo, at least she got a weekend vacation. [/B]


Paul did do a great job. And Cameo really did enjoy the break. I told her it was an early birthday present. :flowers: 

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Jun 23 2008, 12:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595522


> his coat is so THICK looking!!
> you are doing an amazing job with it!
> I'm glad you got into your new house.[/B]


It IS very thick. I am really happy with how it is coming along despite my inexperience. 

We get into our new house actually next month. Ours will be "Casa Azul." 

We have a lot of packing to do here. We have way too much stuff. :behindsofa:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, he sure is gorgeous! Congrats and good luck!!


----------

